# 2008 NCAA Football Rankings - Week 10 (Nov. 2)



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

AP Top 25 
1. Alabama (46) 9-0 1,600 
2. Texas Tech (12) 9-0 1,528 
3. Penn State (6) 9-0 1,525 
4. Florida (1) 7-1 1,398 
5. Texas 8-1 1,353 
6. Oklahoma 8-1 1,324 
7. USC 7-1 1,250 
8. Oklahoma State 8-1 1,198 
9. Boise State 8-0 1,030 
*10. Utah 9-0 1,028 *
*11. TCU 9-1 958 *
12. Ohio State 7-2 898 
13. Missouri 7-2 830 
14. Georgia 7-2 808 
15. LSU 6-2 746 
16. Ball State 8-0 594 
17. Brigham Young 8-1 536 
18. Michigan State 8-2 456 
19. North Carolina 6-2 418 
20. West Virginia 6-2 303 
21. California 6-2 288 
22. Georgia Tech 7-2 286 
23. Maryland 6-2 242 
24. Florida State 6-2 128 
25. Pittsburgh 6-2 96

I can't believe Boise State is ahead of TCU and the UTES. Thursday will be an awesome game. Go UTES!!!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Everyone knows by this time of the year the AP rankings don't mean jack. The only poll we should be looking at is the BCS rankings which takes into consideration three other polls NOT including the AP. So them blue donkeys up north can say what they want about their 9th ranking.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> AP Top 25
> 1. Alabama (46) 9-0 1,600
> 2. Texas Tech (12) 9-0 1,528
> 3. Penn State (6) 9-0 1,525
> ...


Hey yote, you do realize that the AP means nothing right? The coaches pole has Utah ahead of Boise State and I'm sure the BCS pole will have them ahead as well. I would be more worried about playing TCU then what Utah's ranking is this week. It does seem like everyone is in love with Boise State though doesn't it!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Hey yote, you do realize that the AP means nothing right? The coaches pole has Utah ahead of Boise State and I'm sure the BCS pole will have them ahead as well. I would be more worried about playing TCU then what Utah's ranking is this week. It does seem like everyone is in love with Boise State though doesn't it!


I watched the Boise game as well as the ute game. I think Boise is a BETTER team than any MWC team outside of TCU. I think Boise will get in, as will TCU.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey yote, you do realize that the AP means nothing right? The coaches pole has Utah ahead of Boise State and I'm sure the BCS pole will have them ahead as well. I would be more worried about playing TCU then what Utah's ranking is this week. It does seem like everyone is in love with Boise State though doesn't it!
> ...


Boise would not beat Air Force, I am so sick of the smurfs. They have played nobody, the one team they played was Oregon with there *4th*string quarterback and half of the secondary was out. They are not a good team, yeah that was a impressive game against might New Mexico St. :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am an Aggie fan and would love to see a WAC team do well, but you are way off Pro. Boise would lose to Utah, BYU, TCU, and even maybe Air Force. They are not near as good as everyone thinks they are, they are in a fluff conference.

Also Yote why do you keep posting the AP Poll? The BCS is the one that matters.

*BCS Standings*
1	Alabama 
2	Texas Tech	
3	Penn State	
4	Texas	
5	Florida	
6	Oklahoma	
7	USC	
8	Utah	
9	Oklahoma State	
10	Boise State	
11	Ohio State	
12	TCU	
13	Georgia	
14	Missouri	
15	BYU	
16	LSU	
17	Ball State	
18	Michigan State	
19	North Carolina	
20	Georgia Tech	
21	California	
22	Florida State	
23	Maryland	
24	Northwestern	
25	West Virginia


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> I am an Aggie fan and would love to see a WAC team do well, but you are way off Pro. Boise would lose to Utah, BYU, TCU, and even maybe Air Force. They are not near as good as everyone thinks they are, they are in a fluff conference.
> 
> Also Yote why do you keep posting the AP Poll? The BCS is the one that matters.
> 
> ...


I find it very interesting that BYU jumped up 5 spots to get to 15th! I am very pleasantly surprised about that one. I know I'm grasping at straws here but answer this for me. If Utah beats TCU which is a huge if I know, and Boise State losses one of their final 4 games, and then BYU beats Utah at the end of the year, BYU would be back into or close to the top 10 and therefore would still make it to a BCS bowl. Now I realize this probably won't happen, however, I'm excited that even with a 1 loss Utah, BYU, and TCU the MWC still have a chance of getting into a BCS bowl. I think that with a legitimate possibility of getting a 1 loss MWC team into a BCS bowl and possibly even two is proving that the MWC is getting a lot of recognition from around the country. What else would explain BYU jumping 5 spots with the way their defense looked against Colorado State.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Even with a TCU loss and BYU win over the Utes, the Y's strength of schedule won't allow them to get into the 8th spot for a chance at a BCS bowl game. And before anyone accuses me of just being a hater, the numbers aren't there, It just can't happen. 

Alabama 9-0
Texas Tech 9-0
Penn State 9-0
Texas 8-1
Florida 7-1
Oklahoma 8-1
USC 7-1
Utah 9-0
Oklahoma State 8-1
Boise State 8-0
TCU 9-1
Missouri 7-2

All of these teams would have to loose at least one if not two more games before the cougs got into a BCS game. Yes some of them do meet before the end of the season, but history and logic tells us a 10-2 USC will get into the top ten before the cougs do.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Even with a TCU loss and BYU win over the Utes, the Y's strength of schedule won't allow them to get into the 8th spot for a chance at a BCS bowl game. And before anyone accuses me of just being a hater, the numbers aren't there, It just can't happen.
> 
> Alabama 9-0
> Texas Tech 9-0
> ...


While I think BYU getting in is a long shot, your math is fuzzy to say the least. If they only need to get into the top eight to get in they don't need to have every team ahead of lose. Texas, Oklahoma, Oklahoma State, and Missouri with come up with at least 2 loses amongst them. Utah and TCU will have at least one lose between them.

If Utah beats TCU and then BYU beats Utah, BYU *WILL* get in the BCS.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you really believe Utah deserves to be in the top ten? Many of you called out BYU as being overrated (which you were right) and looking at the Utes couldn't the same argument be made. 

There offense has put together only 1 complete game of consistent play against CSU, and other than the first half against Michigan has looked pretty weak. The defense is good but I don't think they are as good as their ranking says they are.

I know we have argued SOS at nauseum, but the Utes SOS isn't all that impressive either. Other than a win over OSU who have they beat? 

I belive TCU is the class of the conference and will stand alone at the top when the season comes to an end. We'll find out soon enough come Thursday.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU needs to step up their defense to even think about being the UTES. I believe the UTES will mow over BYU this year like they did in 2004.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU needs to step up their defense to even think about being the UTES. I believe the UTES will mow over BYU this year like they did in 2004.


Newsflash yoter, the 2008 utes are nowhere near as good as the 2004 uets, and the 2008 cougars are better than the 2004 cougars. If you expect the same blow out you better have your tissue box handy. utefan should be worried about Thursday and not even have BYU on the radar or your dreams will go up in smoke.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

If for example TX looses again, they will still be ranked higher than the Y, as would Alabama, Florida, OU, Penn, TTech, Florida and USC. With strength of schedule being part of the BCS equation, the Y just doesnt have enough ranked opponents left to compete with the top ten teams. 

The scenario you are talking about would require 7 of the teams ahead of them to loose at least one if not two games, the cougs to win out and beat an undefeated ute team. And even then Boise, LSU and ball state would need to have dropped a game. 

The BYU-Utah game really has the least to do with them having a snowballs chance.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Do you really believe Utah deserves to be in the top ten? Many of you called out BYU as being overrated (which you were right) and looking at the Utes couldn't the same argument be made.
> 
> There offense has put together only 1 complete game of consistent play against CSU, and other than the first half against Michigan has looked pretty weak. The defense is good but I don't think they are as good as their ranking says they are.
> 
> ...


I love how you byu fans want to just give TCU the title because they beat your Cougs, but news flash tcu has played a worse schedule than even byu, and we will find out who the best team is because it will be determined on thursday. Who ever wins will EARN the right to be the best. I still think Utah will win that game, we will see.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Even with a TCU loss and BYU win over the Utes, the Y's strength of schedule won't allow them to get into the 8th spot for a chance at a BCS bowl game. And before anyone accuses me of just being a hater, the numbers aren't there, It just can't happen.
> ...


First off BYU is not going undefeated the rest of the year, not a chance. I believe Air Force will get them, and so will Utah, so quit talking about it. Also the voters would not let it happen.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> First off BYU is not going undefeated the rest of the year, not a chance. I believe Air Force will get them, and so will Utah, so quit talking about it. Also the voters would not let it happen.


Homer alert! _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Comrade Duck said:


> Do you really believe Utah deserves to be in the top ten? Many of you called out BYU as being overrated (which you were right) and looking at the Utes couldn't the same argument be made.
> 
> There offense has put together only 1 complete game of consistent play against CSU, and other than the first half against Michigan has looked pretty weak. The defense is good but I don't think they are as good as their ranking says they are.
> 
> ...


I don't know if Utah belongs in the top ten, but they are there. The same as BYU was before they lost to TCU. BYU I think still has a chance to make it into a BCS game, but they will obviously have to win out and get some help also. Utes have a tough road ahead of them and this week is setting up to look a lot like the week BYU lost to TCU. :shock: I don't think they will lose, but I wouldn't be surprised if they did lose. TCU is good.

On a side note, 2008 Utes aren't near as good as the 2004 Utes like Pro said. There offense is **** near non existent at times, but their defense is very strong. If they get there offense going like they are capable of I think they could give any of the top 10 teams a run for there money. If they play like they did last week, I am not sure they deserve to be in the top 25.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > First off BYU is not going undefeated the rest of the year, not a chance. I believe Air Force will get them, and so will Utah, so quit talking about it. Also the voters would not let it happen.
> ...


I couldn't tell if you were talking about yourselft :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > bowhunter3 said:
> ...


What's a "yourselft"? -_O- utefan strikes again. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Newsflash yoter, the 2008 utes are nowhere near as good as the 2004 uets, and the 2008 cougars are better than the 2004 cougars. If you expect the same blow out you better have your tissue box handy. utefan should be worried about Thursday and not even have BYU on the radar or your dreams will go up in smoke.


haha ok well that might be partially true, but I was planning on buying you some boxes of tissues so what is your favorite brand? :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Pro, wouldn't it also be safe to say that if the UTES beat TCU then the UTES shouldnt have any problems beating BYU.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Pro, wouldn't it also be safe to say that if the UTES beat TCU then the UTES shouldnt have any problems beating BYU.


I know I am not Pro (thank goodness :wink: :lol: ), but I am going to answer your question. No it wouldn't mean anything if Utes beat TCU, it would mean they might be favored to win, but anything can happen at the holy war, especially when BYU has 12 players on the field at all times. :wink: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Pro, wouldn't it also be safe to say that if the UTES beat TCU then the UTES shouldnt have any problems beating BYU.
> ...


+1

Having God on our side sure helps! -/|\-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Unga will only have 25 yds the whole game.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Doesn't a non-BCS school only need to be in the top 12 to get an automatic bid? And if two or more non-BCS teams make it into the top 12, only the highest ranked team gets an automatic bid? The possibility is there for BYU to get into a BCS game, but the stars (and planets) would have to line up like never before. Utah would have to beat TCU, BYU would then have to beat Utah, Boise State would have to slip up and lose one, and BYU would have to win out, ending the season with only the one loss.

Quite frankly, I would have to say the odds of hitting a prairie dog with a .204 at 2000 yards would be a little higher. My guess is that there may be two non-BCS teams ranked in the top 12 at season end... Boise State and the winner of Thursday's Utah-TCU game.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

stick_man said:


> Doesn't a non-BCS school only need to be in the top 12 to get an automatic bid? And if two or more non-BCS teams make it into the top 12, only the highest ranked team gets an automatic bid? The possibility is there for BYU to get into a BCS game, but the stars (and planets) would have to line up like never before. Utah would have to beat TCU, BYU would then have to beat Utah, Boise State would have to slip up and lose one, and BYU would have to win out, ending the season with only the one loss.
> 
> Quite frankly, I would have to say the odds of hitting a prairie dog with a .204 at 2000 yards would be a little higher. My guess is that there may be two non-BCS teams ranked in the top 12 at season end... Boise State and the winner of Thursday's Utah-TCU game.


Your right about only the higher ranked of the two non BCS teams getting an automatic bid. But there is another way two non-BCS schools can get in. If there is one non-BCS team ranked in the top 12, and another non-BCS team ranked in the top 15 then the higher ranked gets the automatic bid, now here it gets a little tricky so pay attention. If the second non-BCS team has a better BCS average and a better win/loss record than one of the BCS affiliated conferences then that non-BCS team MAY get the invite before the BCS affiliated team. For example the ACC is extremely weak this year and none of them will post a better record than either TCU/UTAH/BYU/ or Boise St. So its a slim shot but two non-BCS teams could possibly play BCS buster this year. We'll just have to see how it all plays out!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fatbass said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unga will only have 25 yds the whole game.
> ...


I think this one was about 9 yards out or so??


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

cool pic, huge! how come that ute player is on the ground crying!??? see the two guys in mtn west hoodies holding a football on either side of the referee? that used to be my job! irrelevant, but true, nontheless. just thought i would share, cuz i know em both


----------

